# New puppy owner..All the tips you can give! :)



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Hi there everyone Im Riona, 
I came across the site and everyone seems so friendly and helpful, which is great!
Im picking up my new puppy 'Bailey' On the 28th which will be my actual birthday what a GREAT birthday present, I cannot wait! And im just looking for all the tips and advice I can get really, Im going to set up a crate in a spare room, which is situated next to my room...we have removed all electricals etc (puppy ready) and place a puppy pad outside his crate and leave the crate door open so if he needs the toilet he can go. 
In the day when I collect him Im going to do the whole place him on the mat when I see him sniffing around etc! I will set my alarm every 2/3 hours and check on him throughout the night to check hes ok! Do you think this ok? Also wheres a good place to get a crate online 

Thankyou for any advice you can give me!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome. what colour is bailey. 

i would say just close the crate door. if he crys in the middle of the night take him out for a pee then put him back to bed and close the door. 

ebay is a good place for crates. or try gumtree or other online sights.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

I think ive attatched a picture (If i have done it correctly). Thankyou for that advice, Ive seen alot of stuff that shutting the door on them can give them social problems  Im confused as everywhere says different! I may place the crate in my room and shut the door on the crate then I can hear him! And when he crys I can take him to the puppy pads. Again thankyou so much for your reply!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We bought our new crate from ebay - was by far the cheapest.

We made the decision not to get up to Lolly in the night. We left her from 12am - 6am in her crate (she was just 8 weeks old when we brought her home). I don't think she ever went to the toilet in it. We had more problem with her knocking over her water bowl in there and soaking everything! We have now got a water bowl/holder that clips to the side of the crate.
She can now go from 11-6.30 without a problem. Up until this morning she usually does a wee the minute she gets outside but this morning she didn't go for a couple of minutes, preferring to have a fuss instead! 

I believe the whole idea towards crate training is to encourage them to hold their toileting as they don't like to go near where they are. If you have the door open then he will just go outside the crate. I think the same is true if the crate is too big and they can go to the toilet in one corner and retreat to the other. 

I'm new to this too  Lolly is just 12 weeks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the way i see it is if your not going to shut the door you might as well just get a normal dog bed. 


a crate is like a cot for a baby, it just keeps them confind in a small er more secure space. 



he is lovely, bet you cant wait to get him, have you had dogs before.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Don't worry about not hearing him! They have a loud cry! Lolly was downstairs in the living room with the door shut and I heard every whimper!!! I think you get that 'new mum' thing where you are sleeping with one ear listening out for them!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

The crate has been a blessing for us (after the first 6 nights when she finally got used to it and slept all night that is) as I would be worrying the whole time what she is getting up to without me there! She could find something to chew that she shouldn't (no matter how much you think you've puppy proofed the place they find something) or make lots of puddles or worse!


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Oh thankyou so much for the advice I now have a huge smile on my face as I feel a little more relieved! Your new to it too, Oh good fantastic Ill have to update you with how it all goes, glad to hear yours is going fantastic! 
Yes we have a golden retriever and a springer spaniel both are 13years old...These were from shelters! Cannot wait to him home for lots of fuss! Thankyou I will look on ebay now, I dont supose you have an idea of what size is ideal, Again very sorry for the questions I just want it all to perfect


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We have a 30" crate (as advised by our breeder) which is working well. It's so difficult to know exactly how big each cockapoo is going to get (you see from the photos her how diferent they can all be!) We might have to buy a bigger one if Lolly grows to be a big girl but 30" has definately worked for the toilet thing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

RionaG said:


> Yes we have a golden retriever and a springer spaniel both are 13years old...These were from shelters! QUOTE]
> 
> aww what are their names and do you have any photos.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Their names are willy and dilly..They must sound so strange but Im so used to it now! haha! They are lovely dogs willy is very energetic still even at his age is very eager to please whereas dilly is very laidback! I will post pictures as soon as I find some


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

It looks like we're getting pups from the same litter! We're collecting Minnie on the 27th. Will be interesting to see how they both grow up!


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Oh really! Where are you collecting yours from! I cant wait really really excited, Trying to get everything ready now!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

eoniao said:


> It looks like we're getting pups from the same litter! We're collecting Minnie on the 27th. Will be interesting to see how they both grow up!


Thought I'd say hello! We're from the same neck of the woods as they say  Might bump into you one day in Veralum park when you're puppy is old enough. Can't wait to introduce Lolly to the ducks when she is finally allowed out next week.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

RionaG said:


> Oh really! Where are you collecting yours from! I cant wait really really excited, Trying to get everything ready now!


Ive just looked at the pic! Yeah same place! Oh I'd love to see how they both grow up!


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

We're getting her from Wendy in Clacton - Yes very exciting! I hope my three under 7's dont scare her too much!! We dog-sat a nine month cockapoo last week, and he didnt really appreciate being chased round the room - sat on etc! He ended up going to sleep on the window sill - out of reach!!
We did have a beagle who we lost many a time in verulanium park! So will be very nervous letting her off there for the first time!


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Wow this is so reassuring! Haha bless him!..Your puppy looks beautiful! What are you doing for its toilet training and sleeping arangements? How exciting!


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

I attempted to crate train my beagle, Toby, on the first night I put him in it and left him (taking him to toilet every 3hrs) and he cried all night. But the next day I couldnt get him anywhere near it! He was terrified of it and even as he got older stuck to the floor if ever he heard anything that sounded like the crate! :S
So going to let minnie get used to it for a couple of days before locking her in it!! Going to keep her in the kitchen at night untill shes in her crate to avoid any upset children with missing toys!!

Deffinately NOT going to use newspaper or training pads. We did with Toby and when he was older would still occasionally wee by the back door - I guess it teaches them its ok to go there!? Any plans on what you are doing?
All the pups were lovely - I had pick of all the girls and it was sooo hard choosing. Minnie had a different coat to all the other pups - but the kids fell in love!! So will be interesting to see how different hey turn out!! Did you see the pups mum when you visited?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo Riona, I also get my pup on 28th! Like you I am unsure about the crate- whether to leave it open or closed, upstairs or downstairs, and I haven't even bought one yet either! I do know I won't be getting up in the night though- I am one of those insomniacs who would never get back to sleep again! I will probably play it by ear and find out what his personality is then decide.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

RionaG said:


> Hi there everyone Im Riona,
> I came across the site and everyone seems so friendly and helpful, which is great!
> Im picking up my new puppy 'Bailey' On the 28th which will be my actual birthday what a GREAT birthday present, I cannot wait! And im just looking for all the tips and advice I can get really, Im going to set up a crate in a spare room, which is situated next to my room...we have removed all electricals etc (puppy ready) and place a puppy pad outside his crate and leave the crate door open so if he needs the toilet he can go.
> In the day when I collect him Im going to do the whole place him on the mat when I see him sniffing around etc! I will set my alarm every 2/3 hours and check on him throughout the night to check hes ok! Do you think this ok? Also wheres a good place to get a crate online
> ...


Hi Riona, I'm in Ilford. Whereabouts in Essex are you?


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

eoniao said:


> Did you see the pups mum when you visited?


No! did you? She said that she didnt want the mum near the pups as she wanted them to stop feeding, and start being on their own a bit. Well I really dont know the internets confusing me so much everyone says different things! I put a crate in my kitchen with bed toys etc all inside and place newspaper outside the crate incase he needs the toilet throughout the night (or set my alarm every few hours and go check on him), as my kitchen is quite a while away from my bedroom so I dont know if I would hear him to get up! Im thinking about sleeping on the sofa for the first night! Im based near the chelmsford area! My friends a dog behavorist and she said during the day I get it to start taking it outside straight away so it knows where to go to the toilet from the start


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

RionaG said:


> No! did you? She said that she didnt want the mum near the pups as she wanted them to stop feeding, and start being on their own a bit.


I thought it was just because I forgot to ask. I could hear her upstairs. But coz I had the kids with me - it was manic! Did you ask to see her?? Did she show you the dogs papers etc?? (sorry for the questions!!)

Does any one else think this is strange?!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How old were the pups? We viewed at 5 weeks and mum was in a crate next to them. We saw mum and dad. The breeder was beginning to ween them off but mum was still near by. It is unusual not to be able to at least view the mum.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi, im gettin my new beautiful puppy in 2 weeks and 2 days and i can't wait, ive been lookin on here 4 a few months and found it so so helpful, great forum


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Im surprised you weren't able to see the mum too. Is she a cocker spaniel?


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

Yes, She says she's a cocker spaniel and dad a min poodle!? Even if she was weaning them off, if the pups wern't allowed to see mum - surely there would be no benefit of them staying there untill 8 weeks? Now I'm worried!?


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

eoniao said:


> I thought it was just because I forgot to ask. I could hear her upstairs. But coz I had the kids with me - it was manic! Did you ask to see her?? Did she show you the dogs papers etc?? (sorry for the questions!!)
> 
> Does any one else think this is strange?!


When I saw them they were 6 weeks! She said to us that the mum was upstairs...And I know I should have asked to see the mum but it totally slipped my mind! On the way back was when I realised I think I was so overcome by the puppies I forgot to even ask all the basics and now I feel worried and very stupid!...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dont worry, you are not stupid at all- when you get a dog from a shelter you know nothing about it's background and they often make lovely pets. It would do no harm to ask about the mum though just to make sure she doesnt have something to hide.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Thankyou for making me chill out a bit! I feel so stupid though how could the basics have slipped my mind!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would just ask if you can see the mum.


----------



## eoniao (May 3, 2011)

I emailed her earlier today and she hasnt got back to me yet. he pups were lovely and I'm sure there is nothing wrong! It just seems odd, she didnt offer to see her?!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maybe it was just because you didn't ask-hopefully she will be able to put your mind at rest.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Hopefully! ..


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Good luck- let us know what happens.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I would just contact the breeder and say when you go to collect the puppy you are assuming it will be OK to see the mum and any papers/test results/KC registrations for mum and dad (at least one should be PRA clear). Hopefully that will all be fine but if she starts making excuses about mum not being available to view, lost papers etc or getting defensive then be careful.

I'm sure everything is just fine but you are right to make sure all is in order when looking for a puppy.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

embee said:


> I would just contact the breeder and say when you go to collect the puppy you are assuming it will be OK to see the mum and any papers/test results/KC registrations for mum and dad (at least one should be PRA clear). Hopefully that will all be fine but if she starts making excuses about mum not being available to view, lost papers etc or getting defensive then be careful.
> 
> I'm sure everything is just fine but you are right to make sure all is in order when looking for a puppy.


Thankyou! I have text her asking what jabs they have had are they wormed and de-flea'd! I havent had no reply but thankyou so much for taking time to write to me and helping


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

It's unusual not to see the mother with the pups, although we did buy a springer spaniel that was weaned. We were shown a bitch, but who's to say it was the mother. Jess, our springer turned out to be the most wonderful dog who we had for almost 18 years. She was a gun dog, and we viewed her as a puppy in the farm outbuildings. 
Vaccinations - don't worry if the puppy is not vaccinated. Poppy came with her first jab. but this was a different manufacturer to the one our vet used, and so she had to have the full set from our vet to get full protection. Different manufacturers are not compatible for the first set. This meant we could not take her to puppy classes until she was signed off by the vet, and so almost missed out on them as she was just hitting the maximum age to start puppy classes.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> It's unusual not to see the mother with the pups, although we did buy a springer spaniel that was weaned. We were shown a bitch, but who's to say it was the mother.


If you are going to collect a puppy that is 8 weeks and you are shown a dog that you are told is mum just looked at her tummy. I would expect it takes quite a few weeks after weaning for mum to regain her toned tummy - I speak from personal experience!

If you are shown a well toned, non saggy 'mum' it's probably not mum. I would hope that you are able to see mum with the puppies when you collect and them being weaned isn't really a valid excuse as if they try to feed from her and she doesn't want them too she'll soon let them know.

When I first went to see Flo she was only 3 weeks old we watched her feed then held each pup while mum looked on then got to know mum. When we went to collect Flo at 8 weeks, all the puppies, mum, another of the owners dogs and a cat were all in the same room.

I'm sure everything will be just fine but do try to see the mum once if you can even if it's only when collecting.

There's a movie we took of Flo, the litter and mum at our 3 week visit if you want to take a look http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo001.mp4


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh they are so tiny....melt!!!!!!! MANDY! you are killing me! I want another so bad.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> oh they are so tiny....melt!!!!!!! MANDY! you are killing me! I want another so bad.


They were such a lovely litter of gold and white (4 girls, 2 boys) and mum had the loveliest nature, her tail wagged during our entire visit  Flo is the one with a little white dot on her back.

Are you going for another then?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Flo's mum is a beautiful looking cocker is she an orange roan?

Any news yet from your breeder Riona?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Flo's mum is a beautiful looking cocker is she an orange roan?


The breeder said she was lemon roan.


----------



## RionaG (May 19, 2011)

Yep hes having hes first injection on wednesday! Got an update on everything he's having done etc and will ask to see her when we collect him! Cannot WAIT to pick him up! I went puppy shopping on friday  I think I got the whole shop even though he wont be a puppy for long I had to get it all! Got an updated picture of him aswell hes gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome ... more new puppy Mommies ... is Minnie the same colour as Bailey ? x


----------

